# Java 3d Programme laufen nicht unter Windows Vista



## Gast (23. Aug 2007)

Ich habe auf Windows Vista umgestellt, seitdem laufen bei mir keine Java 3d Programme. Es kommt immer Fehlermeldung: 

```
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0).
```
Mein Bekannter hat dasselbe Problem.
Alle anderen Java Programme laufen, nur nicht Java 3d Programme.
Woran liegt es. Und wie kriege ich dieses Problem im Griff?


----------



## merlin2 (23. Aug 2007)

Vielleicht solltest du JRE/JDK und ggf. J3D erneuern, es sieht nach einem Versionsfehler aus.


----------



## Guest (23. Aug 2007)

Ich habe die neusten Grafikkarten Treiber,
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_02-b06)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_02-b06, mixed mode, sharing)
(Vorher lief Version 1.4.2.15 hat trotzdem nich funktioniert)
und
Java 3d 1.5.1


----------



## Gast (23. Aug 2007)

Ich vermute, dass hat was mit Windows Vista zu tun, da ich unter XP mit identischer Hardware solche Probleme nie hatte. 
UND
ALLE anderen Applikationen (die kein Java 3d benötigen) laufen einwandfrei.
Wie kriege es aber unter Vista zum Laufen?
 :bahnhof:


----------



## merlin2 (23. Aug 2007)

Die Fehlermeldung sagt ziemlich eindeutig, dass der Fehler mit der Version der class-Datei zusammenhängt.
Kann nicht noch jemand antworten? Ich habe kein Vista zum Testen.


----------



## Gast (23. Aug 2007)

Ich habe die Class Dateien selbst erstellt, da ich die Quelldateien besitze. 
Ich habe es mit dem Java Compiler 1.4 und 5.0 kompiliert. Bei 1.4 sieht die Fehlermeldung anders:


```
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: javax/media/j3d/Node (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
```


----------



## merlin2 (23. Aug 2007)

Kompilier mal mit dem 1.6 Compiler.


----------



## Gast (23. Aug 2007)

Den gibt es nicht auf der List von Eclipse.


----------



## EgonOlsen (23. Aug 2007)

Also die Fehlermeldung sagt eigentlich, dass du Code, der für 1.5 (oder höher) kompiliert wurde, mit 1.4 (oder niedriger) ausführen willst. Wie startest du die Sachen? In Eclipse direkt?


----------



## Gast (23. Aug 2007)

Ja von der Eclipse direkt. Die Quelldateien habe ich ja mit verschiedenen Versionen des Java Compilers probiert zu kompilieren, kommt aber immer diese Fehlermeldung. 
Das Problem ist auch nur unter Windows Vista. Ich habe auch gehört, dass unter Vista Probleme mit Java 3d geben soll.


----------



## EgonOlsen (23. Aug 2007)

Ja, vielleicht...aber doch nicht solche!? Was hat Vista mit der Version des Bytecodes zu tun? Ich habe hier Vista und kann ohne Probleme Java3D-Sachen ausführen. Allerdings mit den vorkompilierten Klassen. Was sagt denn das hier, wenn du es in Eclipse ausführst:


```
public class Version {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println(System.getProperty("java.version")+"/"+System.getProperty("java.class.version"));
	}
}
```
?


----------



## Gast (23. Aug 2007)

SORRY, habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass andere Programme (die kein Java 3d benötigen) laufen nur, wenn ich sie mit 1.4 kompiliert habe. 
Java 3d Programme laufen aber mit keiner der Version.


----------



## Guest (23. Aug 2007)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, vielleicht...aber doch nicht solche!? Was hat Vista mit der Version des Bytecodes zu tun? Ich habe hier Vista und kann ohne Probleme Java3D-Sachen ausführen. Allerdings mit den vorkompilierten Klassen. Was sagt denn das hier, wenn du es in Eclipse ausführst:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



1.4.2_15/48.0


----------



## EgonOlsen (23. Aug 2007)

Ok, du startest also aus irgendwelchen Gründen mit 1.4. Guck doch mal in den Run-Dialog im JRE-Tab nach und stell da nach Möglichkeit die installierte 1.6er VM ein.


----------



## Guest (23. Aug 2007)

Ok ich probiere es aus, aber heute nicht mehr( :gaen:  :gaen: )


----------



## Gast (24. Aug 2007)

Habe`s hingekriegt. Vielen Dank. 
Das Problem ist, wenn man in Google "java sdk download" eingibt, dann wird man sofort auf die Sun Seite verwiesen, wo man nur die 1.4.2 Version runterladen kann.


----------

